# 1930's Colson Mickey Mouse Tricycle



## ridingtoy (Aug 18, 2012)

Haven't seen one of these pop up for awhile.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-19...431?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a789f621f

I have little doubt the seller will at least get the opener before the auction ends. If I had a spare $950 lying around there'd be a bid on it right now.

Dave


----------



## OldRider (Aug 18, 2012)

Those Mickey trikes are really neat...... funny thing is every picture I've ever seen of them has been a green one. Was that the only colour they came in?


----------



## bike (Aug 18, 2012)

*10 years ago*

would have been well over a g maybe 2


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 18, 2012)

I did see one come up in a red shade before. That's the only non-green one I've ever seen since having a computer to surf around 2003. It wasn't a restore or repaint either...definitely original paint and Mickey decals. I saved photos of it from the ebay listing since it was so unusual to see one that color.

Dave


----------

